
Can Museums Heal History’s Wounds? - anthrocurious
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/04/opinion/can-museums-heal-historys-wounds.html
======
HNLurker2
[https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.nytimes.com/2019...](https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/04/opinion/can-
museums-heal-historys-wounds.html)

For some reason this bypasses the paywall

